# What is a bubble bit?



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

My instructor says my horse leans on the bit and I ought to get a bubble bit, not because she is strong but to stop her leaning.  I dont know what one is  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and wondered if I should try flexi-reins instead


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (5 April 2007)

I think a Dutch gag is also referred to as a bubble bit.


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

But I thought gags were strong bits


----------



## JustKickOn (5 April 2007)

its a gag. the rings looks like bubbles.

what bit is she in at the moment??


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

French Link Snaffle


----------



## helenandshadow (5 April 2007)

Yep is a dutch gag, also known as a belgian gag/continental gag/three-ring gag/three-ring snaffle etc. (don't know why it has so many names!) Looks like this:


----------



## helenandshadow (5 April 2007)

A dutch gag is quite a lot stronger than a french link snaffle. You could try a hanging cheek which isn't as strong as a dutch gag, or maybe a waterford to stop her leaning.

ETA - is her snaffle eggbutt or loose ring? My mare leans with an eggbutt but not with a loose ring.


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

I have a hanging cheek snaffle as well and she does the same in that.  I dont really want to put her in a stronger bit if I dont need to.  I asked about the flexi-reins because I have just read their ad and it says 'largely eliminates leaning on the bit and also head shaking' which is another of her little habits


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

The snaffle is an eggbutt


----------



## rema (5 April 2007)

I had the same problem with leaning and was told to try a Waterford bit and it really helped.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 April 2007)

To stop her leaning try a Loose Ring waterford snaffle, a French Link snaffle or a Myler Comfort snaffle. There is no way I would use a Dutch gag for a horse that leans.


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Thanks will see if I can try one out and let you know if it helps


----------



## rema (5 April 2007)

If you do try a waterford they say you need a bit that is 1/2 inch bigger than your normal bit size.So if you use a 5 inch bit a waterford needs to be 5.5 inch.


----------



## helenandshadow (5 April 2007)

Have you tried her in a loose ring? You might find it makes a difference, it did with Shadow. I can't comment on the flexi-reins as I haven't used them, but they sound like they could help.


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Thanks thats really useful to know a we dont seem to have a bit bank locally so its a case of asking round


----------



## MillionDollar (5 April 2007)

I got my Loose Ring Waterford Snaffle off ebay, very cheap and is a good bit to have anyway-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Loose-ring-Wat...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Have't tried a loose ring but will do so.  I really feel uncomfortable trying stronger bits (although my instructor does say I have good hands and wouldnt be bad to her!)


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Hmm got to remember my pay pal password to pay for something I bought last night 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and OH says I'm banned from that site because parcels keep arriving


----------



## rema (5 April 2007)

Waterfords are very mild bits its just the horse cannot grab the bit so easily.


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Really confused now (just been on ebay) do I need a loose ring waterford snaffle or a loose ring wateford bradoon?


----------



## rema (5 April 2007)

Snaffle i would think.


----------



## MillionDollar (5 April 2007)

You want a Loose Ring Waterford Snaffle


----------



## Selkie (5 April 2007)

Just to update you have eventually got in to paypal and bought a loose ring waterford snaffle half an inch bigger than her usual bit.  I will let you know how we get on with it.


----------



## Zebedee (6 April 2007)

I have to say that I think you are showing an alarming lack of faith in your instructors opinion, &amp; I wonder if perhaps you need to think about changing, as confidence what your instructor tells you really important. (Having said that if any of my pupils bypassed my advice in this manner the changing instructor question wouldn't be an issue........!!!).
There is nothing wrong with any of the advice given on here, but perhaps you should have discussed the matter &amp; your concerns re the dutch gag in more depth with your instructor.
Remember there's no such thing as a severe bit, only severe hands, so as your instructor tells you that your hands are good that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## berry (6 April 2007)

I think your instructor would be talking about a Waterford, I have heard some people call it a bubble bit.
You would need a waterford snaffle, I always thought a bradoon was the snaffle part in a double bridle and I did'nt know you could get a waterford one!!!!!


----------

